# Homelite 240 chainsaw oiler problem



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Hi all,
Working on a homelite 240 chainsaw that runs like a top,but the auto oiler isn't working.
I have checked the oil pump and it seems ok, all hoses check out also.
Nothing is cloged at the bar all blow clear.
I did not pull it all the way down to check the pump vacum end,but that 
blows clear also.
How can I tell if the pump is good? The diafram is intact.
Problem seems to be pointing to the pump.
Thanks for your thoughts...........


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

i had the same problem remove the oil pump uncrew the screws that hold the diphram cover / pulse line remove the diaphram there is a neadle that go's in to the oil chamber remove this and blow compresed air in there this should blow out the muck which stops the pump working reasemble and you shuld be good to go

worked for me

bill


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Bill
That's just what I did do.
I even dropped some thiner oil in there and worked it around.
Do I have to put the bar on to test it? 
I just tried running it with the bar off and didn't have oil comming out the hole.
I checked around for a new pump,few to be had the one I did see was $37
Might be better off putting that toward a new saw.
Bill or 30 year? are these homelites known for bad oil pumps?


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

first one in the shop you do not need the bar on when you rev the saw you shuld see a small amount oil dribble out the hole you will not see any at tickover

bill


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

if you all need any help let me know


----------

